# 21 days+



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

Hello. Seeking advice. I can stay in the Philipines for 21 days, when entering the country they check ticket to make sure of this, what happens in the case of staying 5 weeks? Thank you!


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

You actually get 30 days free now, not 21. Before the thirty days expires, you would have to get your tourist visa extended another month, you cannot extend in weeks.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*There's a 90 day visa*



Johnny B said:


> Hello. Seeking advice. I can stay in the Philipines for 21 days, when entering the country they check ticket to make sure of this, what happens in the case of staying 5 weeks? Thank you!


When I was visiting here before I retired I applied for a 90 day Visa from the controlling Philippine Consulate in my area, that was in Chicago unsure for the EU here's the Ireland Philippine Consulate short cut, I'm sure you can call and find out about a longer Visa.

The Philippine Honorary Consulate in Ireland » Visa information

I found it easier to have all my paperwork done so when I'm here I don't have to mess with or worry about dealing with the Philippine Bureau of Immigration.

I have heard on this expat forum that you can have a travel agent do this for you. 

The short cut above also allows you to download the forms you need to fill out and submit to the Philippine Consular office, I did all mine by mail because I lived in a different state. I called them a few times for guidance, even emailed them.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Most of my friends use a travel agency to avoid the hassle of going to the immigration office. If you’re in Angeles, they use beeway travel next near the gentleman club. They charge 300 pesos and if you drop it off early in the morning you can pick it up the same day. You can get the extension anytime and not have to wait till your 30 days entry time is up. Ask the hotel where you are staying about who does that service (they might even do it). Both the Philippine embassy in the USA and the local immigration office in the Philippines is farther away from me. it is not a hassle but make sure you do it!


----------



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

MikeynJenz said:


> You actually get 30 days free now, not 21. Before the thirty days expires, you would have to get your tourist visa extended another month, you cannot extend in weeks.


Thank you! So would I be correct in thinking that I can enter with a 5 week ticket for a 30 day stay and no visa for 30 days+ then whilst there get it extended for a month before the 30 days are up? Hope this is clear...


----------



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

Phil_expat said:


> Most of my friends use a travel agency to avoid the hassle of going to the immigration office. If you’re in Angeles, they use beeway travel next near the gentleman club. They charge 300 pesos and if you drop it off early in the morning you can pick it up the same day. You can get the extension anytime and not have to wait till your 30 days entry time is up. Ask the hotel where you are staying about who does that service (they might even do it). Both the Philippine embassy in the USA and the local immigration office in the Philippines is farther away from me. it is not a hassle but make sure you do it!


Thank you! If only they'd give 2 months without visa, more pesos for the place!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*ticket*



Johnny B said:


> Thank you! So would I be correct in thinking that I can enter with a 5 week ticket for a 30 day stay and no visa for 30 days+ then whilst there get it extended for a month before the 30 days are up? Hope this is clear...



Well I've flown in six times in the last two years and never been asked for my onward ticket at PI Immigration...and the times with my wife never asked for a marriage certificate for the Balikbayan stamp either.....


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Well I've flown in six times in the last two years and never been asked for my onward ticket at PI Immigration...and the times with my wife never asked for a marriage certificate for the Balikbayan stamp either.....


Ive been asked for marriage cert and wife with passport to get my bb stamp in clark.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Johnny B said:


> Thank you! So would I be correct in thinking that I can enter with a 5 week ticket for a 30 day stay and no visa for 30 days+ then whilst there get it extended for a month before the 30 days are up? Hope this is clear...


Yes, you are 100% correct


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Well I've flown in six times in the last two years and never been asked for my onward ticket at PI Immigration...and the times with my wife never asked for a marriage certificate for the Balikbayan stamp either.....


Rules are not universally enforced in the Philippines! The law is entering the Philippines one must have a residence card or an exit ticket. Manila immigration has never asked me for an exit ticket but Philippine airline in San Francisco will not let me board the plane without a residence card or exit ticket. I have heard some other airlines do not check. A man flying to Clark airport was refuse entry and force to leave the country because he did not have an exit ticket. His airline did not check. Best policy is to get the exit ticket.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Delta*



Phil_expat said:


> Rules are not universally enforced in the Philippines! The law is entering the Philippines one must have a residence card or an exit ticket. Manila immigration has never asked me for an exit ticket but Philippine airline in San Francisco will not let me board the plane without a residence card or exit ticket. I have heard some other airlines do not check. A man flying to Clark airport was refuse entry and force to leave the country because he did not have an exit ticket. His airline did not check. Best policy is to get the exit ticket.


Right...and Delta Air Lines is one that always checks.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*One way ticket*



Phil_expat said:


> Rules are not universally enforced in the Philippines! The law is entering the Philippines one must have a residence card or an exit ticket. Manila immigration has never asked me for an exit ticket but Philippine airline in San Francisco will not let me board the plane without a residence card or exit ticket. I have heard some other airlines do not check. A man flying to Clark airport was refuse entry and force to leave the country because he did not have an exit ticket. His airline did not check. Best policy is to get the exit ticket.


I flew out of Fargo, ND and they didn't require me to have a two way ticket, Delta Airlines.


----------



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

Phil_expat said:


> Yes, you are 100% correct


Great, Thank you! All I need now is a ticket(unfortunately return...)...


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

It is always a good idea to have the exit ticket or a round trip ticket. The airlines or Philippine immigration might not check but if they do you travel plans are ruin. Tiger airways has a flight from Clark to Singapore 1,299 pesos ($30).


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Tiger isn't grounded anymore? But I suppose the point is getting a super cheap onward ticket...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Doing It Right*



cvgtpc1 said:


> Tiger isn't grounded anymore? But I suppose the point is getting a super cheap onward ticket...





Phil_expat said:


> It is always a good idea to have the exit ticket or a round trip ticket. The airlines or Philippine immigration might not check but if they do you travel plans are ruin. Tiger airways has a flight from Clark to Singapore 1,299 pesos ($30).


I fly only Philippine Airlines between the US and the Philippines. They have checked for the ticketing requirement every time I have made the trip. In Manila, I have been asked two times for the ticket when I arrived. For a $30 flight ticket to Hong Kong, is it really worth the risk of problems? Not to me...


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

I learnt this the hard way when i first came here. I was planning to stay for good and was naive to think that i wouldn't need a return ticket. So i turn up at Heathrow airport in London (a bit late lol) and try to rush to get on the plane, they of course stopped me and said i would not be allowed on the plane unless i had a return ticket.

So i had 5 minutes to literally cough up the cash for a flight back home(which cost me a bomb). Thankfully, Cathay Pacific who i was flying with assured me at the desk that i could get a full refund for this homeward bound ticket once in the philippines (which although it took a few months, i did get). 

Ever since i always have a ticket out of the philippines for any visa run, and have been asked for it on every occasion.


----------

